# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ادغام گرایش های مهندسی کامپیوتر

## mraday

امسال که مهندسی کامپیوتر بدون گرایش شده به نظرتون شانس قبولی چجوری میشه یعنی الان بازم باید آخرین رتبه قبولی سخت افزار رو ببینیم یا خیلی تغییر می کنه؟

با 377 منطقه 1 میشه کامپیوتر دانشگاه تهران آورد؟

امسال هم که همه مثل این که میخان برن کامپیوتر با رتبه های برتر مصاحبه کردن همشون میگن برق یا کامپیوتر  :Yahoo (21):  ظرفیت دانشگاه ها هم که تغییر نکرده!

----------


## khaan

روانشناسی هم ادغام شده ظاهرا

----------


## 7p7

ظرفيت هاحدودا هر كدم ٥تا١٠ بيشتر شده 
اگر تهران و اطراف تهران هستيد كه به نفعتونه چون كامپيوتر ناحيه اى شده
اصلا نبايد رتبه سخت افزارو براى امسال در نظر گرفت به همين دليل كه سخت افزار پارسال كشورى بود امسال كه همه با ادغام شدن ناحيهيه

----------


## khaan



----------


## mraday

> ظرفيت هاحدودا هر كدم ٥تا١٠ بيشتر شده 
> اگر تهران و اطراف تهران هستيد كه به نفعتونه چون كامپيوتر ناحيه اى شده
> اصلا نبايد رتبه سخت افزارو براى امسال در نظر گرفت به همين دليل كه سخت افزار پارسال كشورى بود امسال كه همه با ادغام شدن ناحيهيه


درصد هاش رو میدونین 60 به 40 یا 80 به 20؟

پارسال نرم افزار آی تی چجوری بودن قطبی؟

----------


## mamad.hny

اصلا رتبه‌ی سخت افزار رو نگاه نکن. تعداد خیلی خیلی زیادی افراد هستن که مثلا نرم‌افزار تهران رو به سخت افزار شریف ترجیح میدن. خب این افراد امسال دیگه اینکارو نمیکنن و میزنن مهندسی کامپیوتر. بخاطر همین خیلی رتبه بهتری میخواد احتمالا امسال.

تعیین گرایش هم، طبق گفته معاون آموزشی دانشکده‌ی ما، بعد از 4 ترم و براساس معدل و علاقه انجام میشه.

ظرفیت شریف هم تغییری نکرده. پارسال 3تا 20تایی بود امسال شده کلا 60تا.

----------


## Rezab05

اقا من با ٨٠٧ منطقه١(تهران)و با اين تفاسير چقد شانس دارم برا كامپيوتر اميركبير؟!،پارسال رتبه اخر سخت افزار ٨١٦ بود

----------


## mraday

> اقا من با ٨٠٧ منطقه١(تهران)و با اين تفاسير چقد شانس دارم برا كامپيوتر اميركبير؟!،پارسال رتبه اخر سخت افزار ٨١٦ بود


هیچی معلوم نیست ولی احتمالا نه چون طرف با 600 رفته نرم علم وصنعت ولی سخت امیر کبیر رو نزده.

----------


## mraday

> اصلا رتبه‌ی سخت افزار رو نگاه نکن. تعداد خیلی خیلی زیادی افراد هستن که مثلا نرم‌افزار تهران رو به سخت افزار شریف ترجیح میدن. خب این افراد امسال دیگه اینکارو نمیکنن و میزنن مهندسی کامپیوتر. بخاطر همین خیلی رتبه بهتری میخواد احتمالا امسال.
> 
> تعیین گرایش هم، طبق گفته معاون آموزشی دانشکده‌ی ما، بعد از 4 ترم و براساس معدل و علاقه انجام میشه.
> 
> ظرفیت شریف هم تغییری نکرده. پارسال 3تا 20تایی بود امسال شده کلا 60تا.


چرا هر سال هجوم به رشته کامپیوتر بیشتر میشه رتبه های برتر امسال هم که بیشترشون کامپ میخوان برن.
اگه همینجوری باشه که تا چند سال دیگه از برق هم جلو میزنه.
تو دانشگاه های آمریکا هم همینطوریه یعنی الان برق رشته برتریه یا علوم کامپیوتر؟

----------


## 7p7

> درصد هاش رو میدونین 60 به 40 یا 80 به 20؟
> 
> پارسال نرم افزار آی تی چجوری بودن قطبی؟


بايد ٦٠ به ٤٠ باشه ولى در عمل چيز ديگه اييه...
ناحيه اى

----------


## mraday

up

----------


## SaeedEBR

سلام دوست عزیز. این ادغام شدن کامپیوتر بد جوری رو مخ من بوده.حالا با این توضیحات، وضعیت دانشگاهی مثل علم و فرهنگ که پارسال فقط نرم افزار گرفته چی میشه؟ 

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mehran93071

> سلام دوست عزیز. این ادغام شدن کامپیوتر بد جوری رو مخ من بوده.حالا با این توضیحات، وضعیت دانشگاهی مثل علم و فرهنگ که پارسال فقط نرم افزار گرفته چی میشه؟ 
> 
> Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk


فقط نرم افزار داره دیگه حتما حتما حتما دفرچه انتخاب رشته سال پیش رو ببینید خیلی مهمه شاید اصلا استاد ایتی نداشته باشن و نتوننم بیارن یا استاد سخت افزار ممنون بابت توجه

----------


## SaeedEBR

> فقط نرم افزار داره دیگه حتما حتما حتما دفرچه انتخاب رشته سال پیش رو ببینید خیلی مهمه شاید اصلا استاد ایتی نداشته باشن و نتوننم بیارن یا استاد سخت افزار ممنون بابت توجه


من از خیلی وقت پیش دفترچه پارسال رو خونده بودم و این ادغام برام واقعا سوال بود. اگه مثل پارسال بود بهتر بود. بچه ها از سردرگمی در میومدن.
ممنون از پاسختون

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## Parniya

گرایش تون بعد از قبولی اونم توسط دانشگا مشخص میشه

----------


## mraday

> گرایش تون بعد از قبولی اونم توسط دانشگا مشخص میشه


جدا؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## SaeedEBR

> جدا؟


نه. من جایی دیگه هم خوندم. قرار رشته های باگرایش از ترم چهار به بعد انتخاب گرایش بشن.

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## reza-pc

سلام من الان با رتبه 7800 زیر گروه و 8000 کل میتونم کامپیوتر شاهرود بیارم؟

پارسال فناوری تا 13 هزار گرفتئ رایانش امن تا 15 و ..؟

در ضمن ظرفیتش هم از 115 نفر پارسال به 90 نفر رسیده؟ :Yahoo (65):

----------


## reza-pc

UP

----------


## ONLY-ELECTRONIC

> سلام من الان با رتبه 7800 زیر گروه و 8000 کل میتونم کامپیوتر شاهرود بیارم؟
> 
> پارسال فناوری تا 13 هزار گرفتئ رایانش امن تا 15 و ..؟
> 
> در ضمن ظرفیتش هم از 115 نفر پارسال به 90 نفر رسیده؟


اگر منطقه یک یا دو باشین که طبق آمار کانون تا بیشتر از دوبرابر رتبه شما قبول شده ، پس شانستون خیلی بالاست :Yahoo (1):

----------

